# NH 664 (w/bale command monitor) Problem, help...



## krow (Nov 28, 2010)

I have a HN 664 with bale command that giving me a new problem, hoping someone has been there, done that. When the bale size reaches the predetermined bale size (in my case I use 62) to activate the auto tie, it has quit activating. No buzzer or anything, and it will keep rolling hay if I keep going. Here's what I know: Was working fine and was finishing up a field and an old belt tore up and hung up hard in a roller. Finally got it out, replaced the belt, then went to a new job a few days later. First bale didn't automatically tie, and it still hasn't after manually punching buttons to get about 60 bales tied. This unit will use string or wrap, and its the same with either. Monitor is flashing signal indicating "tailgate" but I find nothing wrong and it's latching just fine. The sensor for the tailgate is intact, but I don't know if its faulty or not. When I first turn the monitor on it will give the "error" signal and buzzer, I'll punch "clear" and that will stop it for a few seconds, then it starts again. After doing this 5 or 6 times the "error" signal and buzzer stops coming on until the monitor is shut down. When its turned on again it repeats itself. (I don't have a manual for the montior, for whatever reason, only have one for the machine)

Can any NH gurus tell me the likely reasons why the monitor is failing to activate the auto tie. Thanks in advance.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Krow, First I would look to see if there was any wiring that was damaged when you broke your belt. If that is not the case then I would say that the tailgate sensor is either out of adjustment or has possibly gone bad . Also check the connector that goes to the sensor and clean it. There is also a chance that some hay or dirt,etc. has gotten between the sensor. Check that also. Do the simple things first before buying a new sensor. If you need to test the sensor, pm me and I will get the info out of my manual. Mike


----------



## krow (Nov 28, 2010)

Mike, the wires to the tailgate sensor look good and I've checked and rechecked the connection. Even checked to see if some repositioning would change anything, but didn't. Just to make sure I don't have things mixed up, the tailgate sensor is on the baler's right side where the tailgate latch connects, right? Is there anything (sensor) inside the bale chamber that could have been damaged when the belt broke that would have a impact on the problem? It was in fact the belt to the far right that broke. Keith


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Yes. It is on the right side. I will get my manual so I can give you the procedures for recalibrating. there is suppose to be 3-7mm gap between sensor and theflat of the tailgate latch. Mike


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Check the tailgate sensor itself. All it takes is a gap about of 1/16th to cause it to act up. I would also look for any piece of metal on the sensor. One of the service technicians tricks is to put a razor blade on the sensor to trick the machine into thinking the door is closed (had this happen when the tech left the blade on my machine--took me hours to figure out what was going on!)

Ralph


----------



## krow (Nov 28, 2010)

Okay. The baler is out in the field right now so I'll look all that over again when I get there. You guys have me thinking that there is a problem in that sensor because I think I remember one small edge of the sensor looking like it may have been bumped or scraped. If it is faulty, how can I know for sure? And if it is, will that cause the auto tie not to activate?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Not sure how much they cost, but can your tailgate sensor be switched with another on the baler? If you switch em and the monitor starts saying the tailgate is shut but where ever you moved the tailgate sensor to starts to act up, then there's your problem. Know of anybody that has the same model baler? Might want to see if they would lend their monitor to you long enough to make sure yours is actually going out.

I'm thinking any monitor for the 6 series baler will work. 640,644, etc. Would just need to set it to work with a 664.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

If the monitor is showing that the tailgate is not closed, then the baler should not tie unless you can bypass it. I would say if you saw something not right with the sensor, then you need to recalibrate the sensor.


----------



## krow (Nov 28, 2010)

I'll keep experimenting and see what else I can find. It didn't help to disconnect the tailgate sensor, same results there. If I can figure out how to bypass or fool the sensor I will. I have another monitor and "smart box" from a burned unit that a friend had, but the sensors were roasted so no help there. I'm thinking that this tailgate sensor has died and need to replace. But as always its Sunday, the hay needs rolled up, and I'm 80 miles from the NH dealer. I can get buy manually tieing with string and not use too much, but the net wrap is too darn expensive to chance overusing it. (of course I'm out of string today) You guys have helped get things in perspective, thanks. Will let you know how this shakes out. I like this forum and the guys that hang out here!!


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Krow, Like Ralph said, You can put a razor blade on the sensor to fool it. Mike


----------



## krow (Nov 28, 2010)

Just in from the field. Would still be running but a roller bearing went out. Previous problem found! Kind of embarrassed to say what the problem was. The tailgate sensor was fine, but the bolt adjacent to it with the magnetic cap (don't know correct terminology) was missing the magnetic cap. If you guys hadn't suggested trading one out with another on the baler I might not have noticed it. Robbed one off the twine acutator and that did it. Now if I can remember how that roller comes out I'll be able to get back rolling asap. Thanks again Mike and Ralph. (sounds like the razor blade would have worked too) Keith


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Keith, Glad you got it working. I always have to remind myself to check the simple things first. I have been fooled a lot in my days. We are always learning and that is what makes it so much fun running equipment. Mike


----------

